# CLOSE PLEASE



## hec (Dec 30, 2006)

I thought it was a Black Diamond but people tell me they think is a Guyana. What do you think?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

its a rhom. the only people who can tell you where it was collected are the people that collected it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This has been pinned in this forum since 2005. Check it out: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=85762


----------



## hec (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you and sorry........that was my mistake for not reading first


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Guyana


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Wherre did you get it? If you got it from a reputable importer or one of our sponsers..just ask them


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

HAS will tell you Its a roam / or its a pygo . . 
HOW BORING DUDE ! FOR ONCE TELL SOMEONE WHERE THE DAMN FISH CAME FROM . 
GO Fish The River Your Self ? 
You Are So Lame ! 
I under stand that "I DO NOT KNOW WHERE IT CAME FROM" Go fish the river your damn self and figure it OUT . Fu$% That . Dude Admit ? Its A Yellow Pago Not just a fuc$in red one , Dude Its A GOLD Spilo not just a Serra form some where and my vigina dont know . I never been there to fish the fish for my damn self . Go Fish The River Before I Do And Tell You Yellow King Piranha Come From The Very North East Because they do not swim south west and that a BLACK ROHM Is not just a ROHM The FUCKI^ Thing is a black rohm .


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> bernokarl Posted Today, 06:19 PM
> HAS will tell you Its a roam / or its a pygo . .
> HOW BORING DUDE ! FOR ONCE TELL SOMEONE WHERE THE DAMN FISH CAME FROM .
> GO Fish The River Your Self ?
> ...


Consider this your only warning in my forum. Knock off the foul language and personal slams. This is an ID forum......for you that means identifying the species of piranha not its locality. Its obvious to me you are way in over your head. And I mean the one on your shoulders.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

just close this frank its going no where...

S. Rhom ID Complete


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

bernokarl said:


> HAS will tell you Its a roam / or its a pygo . .
> HOW BORING DUDE ! FOR ONCE TELL SOMEONE WHERE THE DAMN FISH CAME FROM .
> GO Fish The River Your Self ?
> You Are So Lame !
> I under stand that "I DO NOT KNOW WHERE IT CAME FROM" Go fish the river your damn self and figure it OUT . Fu$% That . Dude Admit ? Its A Yellow Pago Not just a fuc$in red one , Dude Its A GOLD Spilo not just a Serra form some where and my vigina dont know . I never been there to fish the fish for my damn self . Go Fish The River Before I Do And Tell You Yellow King Piranha Come From The Very North East Because they do not swim south west and that a BLACK ROHM Is not just a ROHM The FUCKI^ Thing is a black rohm .


Let me reply to this post in a language more suitable to bernokarl....Huckd en fenics dedtnt werkdt fre uyeou. Uyo shuldndt du METH......


----------



## hec (Dec 30, 2006)

CLOSE PLEASE


----------

